# Germany...here I come...



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Well , it's time to leave 
sunday is the big day...ex hubby will bring me to the airport, oh man, thats gonna be hard .
Anyway, after everything he put me through, cheating, lies and more lies, filing for divorce...whenever I talk to him he says that I should see this trip as visiting friends and family for a few months and we will see what happens!!! Mind you that he is now living with the woman he left me and divorced me for!!!He knows her for about three months now and she already moved in!!! Why is he saying this to me ?? He can't let go and I admit thats its hard for me after over 23 years together .I mean, he says this stuff all the time...when I told him that I'm thinking of buying a condo he says not to do that and wait a little bit....I know it's stupid because I'm trying to analyze what he's saying, I should just move on and rebuild my life .


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

youre letting him control you still.
i think he is being very mean to you.
hope you have a good trip and are able to enjoy yourself.
you are going for a few months?
hopefully you will be much stronger by then.
good luck.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Enjoy your trip. Hoping the time away helps you sort through this mess he created! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

No , I'm going for good...taking my cat and everything .
My friends tell me that he's trying to manipulate me, but why?? He wanted all this...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

was he very controlling when you were married?
look what you wrote in your first post.
extremely manipulative.
wants you hanging on a thread for him just in case his present relationship doesnt work.
best just to no talk to him any more and give him the chance to control and manipulate you any longer.


----------



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

mmhh...no, I can't really say that he was, he was always the nice guy from next door, you know...and all of a sudden last summer he did a 180 and became that guy I don't know anymore .
I admit that it's hard for me to let go....I'm reading the book "when women love to much"....thats what I'm doing, I think.


----------



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

Any interest or signs of his caring feels good, especially afters what hardship and cruelty occurred prior to the divorce. Even though it feels good, it also selfishly feels good for them to know they still have their foot in the door. His words may make you feel better about your worth, and that's good, but be protective of your feelings. It's about you now. I am happy for you and your new venture. Enjoy your new life journey; you deserve much happiness!


----------



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

hello everyone....well, talked to him earlier and today he was complaining about money!!! Why he has to pay for the ticket , I told him I put it on the cc , so he will get the bill...I said "you wanted the divorce and everything so this is the price of freedom"....he got upset to put it midly...and he goes" I'm with this new person now who is the total opposite of you, she likes to go out to eat all the time and dancing and she is very materialistic and high maintanence"..well, this is what you wanted I said . I know I shouldn't care anymore but it's so hard to let go....


----------

